# Timelapse motion.



## mariposa1981 (Jul 1, 2012)

Timeplase is a technique that was firstly used by the Hollywood producers to portray events with temporal extension too wide to be incorporated in a movie.
Try to imagine that you want the follow the evolution of a flower from its germination to the booming. You can just seat and wait.
Did you try it? Did you see everything?
The flower growth is so subtle that you hardly be aware of changes over time.
Of course you can always to carry a film but the problem remains. The growth continues to be subtle which would require thousands of hours of shooting.
Clearly, you can fast forward, reducing thousands of hours to a few hundred.
A typical film presents 24 frames per second and when we visualize it we have exactly the same cadence: 24 frames per second.
If we reduce the capture to 1 frame per minute and we keep the pace for display we would have access to 24 minutes of the flowers evolution for each minute of display.
In order to achieve this effect, you just need to set a camera to a given rate of shooting and then link all the photographs using appropriate software.

However, not everything is static. The best results are obtained when a camera is moving during the shooting. 

You can, thus, create a juxtaposition of photographs in which the movement of the camera seems to occur in real time as the world is rapidly changing.



www.systems4you.net


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2012)

Where's the timelapse of you eating a SPAM sandwich?


----------



## OscarWilde (Jul 1, 2012)

^^


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dude! Those were SO COOL!


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you mean 24 min for every second.

Sent using PhotoForum


----------

